# ALEX325i's



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I'll take the 2nd one, please  

Why do you have a 325 when you have an M3? Could have gotten an M5 :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

You SUCK 

But I might too soon:dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *I'll take the 2nd one, please
> 
> Why do you have a 325 when you have an M3? Could have gotten an M5 :dunno: *


That's a LONG story Nate... Wait, I told you all about it, didn't I? Anyway, I can tell you more about it some other time (not in the mood to type that much - I'm tired and still at work  )

Anyway, I still have the 325i because it's my "beater"... :thumb: The 325i is the car I drive during the week, leave parked at the airport, etc. Plus, you know M cars will make you file for bankruptcy - 15MPG :yikes:

M5? Nah... 911 is more like it... :thumb:

Edit:

At the moment, I'm very happy with my poor man's 911


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Plus, you know M cars will make you file for bankruptcy - 15MPG :yikes:*


I still think I could get 40MPG. Lemme try... please?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I still think I could get 40MPG. Lemme try... please?  *


You can't drive a manual transmission


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *You can't drive a manual transmission  *


That's up for debate 

After I stall, jerk, and hop my way through 1st gear, I'm ok  Of course, it'll take me about 3 dozen tries to get there. :thumb:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> That's up for debate
> 
> After I stall, jerk, and hop my way through 1st gear, I'm ok  Of course, it'll take me about 3 dozen tries to get there. :thumb: *


I wouldn't let you ruin an M3 

Anyway, with all the money you spent on the 330, M68s, Zaino, and acessories, couldn't you have had one of your own :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *I wouldn't let you ruin an M3
> 
> Anyway, with all the money you spent on the 330, M68s, Zaino, and acessories, couldn't you have had one of your own :dunno: *


I could, but not nearly as well optioned as I would have needed.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I could, but not nearly as well optioned as I would have needed.  *


I would take an M3 with no options over your loaded 330


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> That's up for debate
> 
> After I stall, jerk, and hop my way through 1st gear, I'm ok  Of course, it'll take me about 3 dozen tries to get there. :thumb: *


The offer still stands to teach you...I put so few miles on my car what's a few thousand miles burned off of the clutch?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *I would take an M3 with no options over your loaded 330  *


I bet you would. 

I use every option in my car every day, so there's a good reason for me choosing a loaded 330 vs. a stripper M3.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> The offer still stands to teach you...I put so few miles on my car what's a few thousand miles burned off of the clutch?  *


I will definitely take you up on that offer sometime this year.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I bet you would.
> 
> I use every option in my car every day, so there's a good reason for me choosing a loaded 330 vs. a stripper M3. *


You use NAV every day? :dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I will definitely take you up on that offer sometime this year.  *


Just say when :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> You use NAV every day? :dunno: *


Al would get lost in his driveway without NAV


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Al would get lost in his driveway without NAV  *


Does he use a hand-held GPS to get around the mall? :dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Does he use a hand-held GPS to get around the mall? :dunno: *


I'm pretty sure he uses one to get around his house


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *You use NAV every day? :dunno: *


Surprisingly, yes. I don't necessarily use it to navigate every day, but I do use it for street identification.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Surprisingly, yes. I don't necessarily use it to navigate every day, but I do use it for street identification. *


But, you actually NEED to know your coordinates at all times? :dunno:


----------

